# Getting organized



## dgjessing (Mar 27, 2011)

Today me and my assistant (pictured) got to work on a new "machining center" for the shop:







I recently got an HF mini mill to complement my HF 7x12 lathe. My first thought was to build another steel stand on casters for the mill (like the lathe currently has) but instead I decided to put the mill _and_ the lathe on a new wooden bench. I think it will work better all around... 

The new bench is 72" x 16" x 36" high. Yet to be added is a tempered masonite top and drawers/shelves. The lathe will be on the left under the air conditioner, the mill on the right, after the new bench is installed against this wall: 






More tomorrow (with any luck!).


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 28, 2011)

Crap cleared out of the corner, bench installed, machines bolted down, drawer slides in place:


----------



## tel (Mar 28, 2011)

That's goning to be a very nice set-up Dave. And that far wood over to the left looks frighteningly familiar!


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 30, 2011)

Drawers & shelves done, mostly "moved in", starting to play with the new mill (love it!): 











By the way, the bottoms of the lower drawers are made from the crate the mill came in. Waste not, want not, you know ;D


----------



## hobby (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice workcenter.

The open shelves at the bottom may collect a lot of chips.
A curtain of some kind could take care of that.


----------



## MikeA (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Dave,

Very nicely done! It appears you've given it quite a bit of thought and I bet it works out very well for you - good job.

Best,
Mike


----------



## steamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great!


Just make sure you put some draw stops in.... ;D

Dave


----------



## Allthumbz (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job!

Just a suggestion...

Put some 1/2x1/2 (or whatever you used for drawer supports) around the perimeter of the table to keep stuff from sliding off. 

Screw some cleats on the back of the table into the cleats in your wall to anchor the table very firmly and prevent any vibration when the machines are run.

Enjoy!

Nelson


----------



## itowbig (Apr 4, 2011)

me likes tooo very good. 
 i got a suggestion # 2 for u why not double that top for a thicker table top it would be very very stout then.
but i likes a lot got my little brain cells working. :bow:


----------



## mhh (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a really nice little setup!


----------

